

Cron in Amazon Web Services - Colex
https://alexcsantos.wordpress.com/2015/06/21/cron-with-aws-data-pipeline-and-aws-ecs/

======
alttab
One downside I see to this is the cost of the host for what will likely be a
idling machine for a long time. Ultimately these services end up pinging some
API or kickstarting a workflow, and the host itself isn't always super busy.

Looking at other services provided by AWS, Lambda[1] seems like you could
easily schedule tasks out of the box, _and_ not pay for the host/capacity
unless your script is running. If all you are doing is pinging other services,
it won't even be running that long.

[1] [http://aws.amazon.com/lambda/](http://aws.amazon.com/lambda/)

"Scheduled Tasks"

 _AWS Lambda functions can be triggered by external event timers, so functions
can be run during regularly scheduled maintenance times or non-peak hours. For
example, you can trigger an AWS Lambda function to perform nightly archive
cleanups during non-busy hours._

~~~
recuter
Something still needs to trigger your Lambda function. AWS really lacks a
cron-as-a-service.

~~~
zengr
Agree, we have been using Dagobah
([https://github.com/thieman/dagobah](https://github.com/thieman/dagobah)) for
a simple cron on top of AWS. Lets you create DAG, email alerts and logs.
(Disclaimer: I am a contributor to dagobah).

